# 
,         .           .      .       .
        ,                ,          .
             .             .
        (                     )     .

----------


## Meladon

? 
ǲ      ?

----------


## Akvarel'

,    ...

----------


## Victorious

.

----------


## Sky

,

----------


## ERNE

- , ..

----------


## RAMM

,

----------

-

----------


## rust

> ,         .           .      .       .
>         ,                ,          .
>              .             .
>         (                     )     .

   50 ,      ,   ...  !

----------


## Meladon

> 50 ,      ,   ...  !

----------

:"  -  , - "

----------


## Cveha

)))

----------


## JPM



----------


## Sky

,

----------


## nickeler

,

----------


## Meladon



----------

׳       ))
ͳ                   (     )                      .      ,.         14  .      .

----------


## Meladon

??  
     ?
   ,                     ? 
         ?

----------


## sharasha

> 

  ϳ ,   !  ,  ...   !!!

----------


## Sky

**,  ,  *Meladon*    ,     ( )

----------

> ,                     ?

   ...         ?    

> 

    -    ,   .  "" .   

> ,  ,  Meladon    ,     ( )

    - , ,  ?

----------


## Sky

쳺 ?           ,           .

----------


## LAEN

**:    ,      ""?
    ?...

----------


## Sky

**:     

> ,      ""?
>     ?...

  *fragov*

----------

> 쳺 ?

  ! !   

> ,

      !       ,  : "    ..." 
, . ,   ,       ,       ?..

----------


## Sky

> ! !  
>     !       ,  : "    ..." 
> , . ,   ,       ,       ?..

    ,  ,      ,

----------

> ,  ,      ,

    ,  - , ?         ?

----------


## Sky

?     .

----------

> .

    ,   ,      (  )  ))

----------

,            ,     . ³ ,   ,      ,   ,      .            .   ,   .
          ,     .     =) ()
 .   .

----------


## sharasha

**, ,      .  ,   ,  -!)))

----------

> ϳ ,   !  ,  ...   !!! , ,      .  ,   ,  -!)

  , ...   ,   ...  ?)) ,   - , ,   ))

----------


## sharasha

**,    . ³ -  5

----------


## Uksus

**,    ?      "",  ϲ   ?   . ,   .

----------

> ,    ?

  ,     .    ,   .  ,        ,       ,     ?      

> ,    . ³ -  5

    , 14 -  ?
,    ...   ,   )))

----------


## sharasha

> ,

        ""  ! 
    -     ?   !

----------


## DevilsAdvocate

Uksus. 
,      ???  !!!

----------

> ""  !

  :     ,  .     ,  "     ,   "))   

> -     ?   !

       ,   ))   

> ,      ???  !!!

     ,  ,   ?...))

----------


## Sky

> ,  ,   ?...))

  ,  .  .

----------


## sharasha

> 

        - ' !!!!))))
 ,     !

----------


## admin

*[COLOR="Red"],   ,         .*

----------

> ,   ,         .

      . 
  -         ,         ,  ,   .? ,     ,        .

----------

))))    ,   )  )

----------

> ))))    ,   )  )

   ?  ,       .    .     ,   .

----------


## Mihey

......... 
  ...

----------

> .........

   ?  -     ,  .     .    

> ...

    .   .  , ,  .

----------


## Sky

> .  , ,  .

     -

----------

> -

     .  .

----------


## laithemmer

**, ?
 ,  .

----------

> , ?
>  ,  .

   ,       .  ,  -     )     .     -    -    ,     .     . 
  .        ,    ))

----------


## admin

**,   *Def*'   ,

----------


## laithemmer

**,    , ...          .     ,     .      ,   ,  . 
?

----------

> ,   ,  .
> ?

     "",       ? 
  - ,   -   ,    .  ,           .   ,    -            .

----------


## laithemmer

.
.

----------

> 

  .

----------


## Meladon

> ...         ?   
>   -    ,   .  "" .  
>   - , ,  ?

       ,         ...
   ,    ...                  

> ,     .     =) ()
>  .   .

         ..         

> ))))    ,   )  )

  ...      =)
   ?   

> ,       .  ,  -     )     .     -    -    ,     .     . 
>   .        ,    ))

       ,       ,       
        ""     ..      -

----------


## sharasha

*Meladon*,     !      .
  -   ,   , "-"     !

----------


## Meladon

> *Meladon*,     !      .
>   -   ,   , "-"     !

----------

*Meladon*, ,      ,        ))))

----------


## Meladon



----------


## Mihey

))

----------

,    ? "    ...  "  -  "...      -       ,   .   .    .     ,    ,   .    

> ,       ,

   ?...   

> -

   )))   ,   .
 :
"  -   ,   , "-"     !"
     -    .

----------


## Meladon

**:         ?     

> ,    ? "    ...  "  -  "...      -       ,   .   .    .     ,    ,   .   
>  ?...  
>  )))   ,   .
>  :
> "  -   ,   , "-"     !"
>      -    .

      !     ! 

  =) 
**:

----------

:
     -    .

----------


## Meladon

?

----------


## Sky

,     (      )  :      ,        ,  ?    " "

----------


## Olio

> -    .

  **  )))

----------


## Mihey

!

----------


## aneisha

,    .... *"  *.*,        ? **.     !

----------

